# Mower recommendations Zoysia



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Looking to help a buddy and get some intel for myself. Both of our lots are 1/3 rd of an acre and definitely prefer a good reel mower. He just put down sod about 2 months ago and it looks great. He put down Empire. We are a ways off with new construction starting in a month and going with El Toro if we can locate it locally.

Recommend mowers to consider from the brain trust? Budget is say $3K and can go up a bit if need be. Research seems to reflect a heavier mower is best with Zoysia.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Zoysia can be mowed with with reel or rotary, but most would recommend reel.

I currently mow with a rotary and it's fine and healthy, but maybe not as short as you might want. I have Zeon Zoysia.



Depending on where you are in the country you might find different options recommend. People on the forum tend to recommend a used greens mower from golf auctions.

Else you might explore some of the newer consumer grade reels like the Swardman.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thank you Raymond, very much appreciated. We are in Florida on the Gulf Coast. Lawn looks great !


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Thomas, I have zoysia and maintain it -- for now at least -- with a rotary 21 inch push mower. If you mow 2 to 3 times per week with a sharp blade at ~1.5 inches, don't overdo the nitrogen, and scalp it in the early spring every year, it can look really nice. Don't be scared of zoysia, but it is definitely not for someone who is not a lawn enthusiast.

As far as push mowers, I really like the basic Toro Super Recycler with the toro branded engine. I think its the best homeowner push mower on the market.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks lambert, I've always envied those with beautiful putting green lawns and I know it's work and you get out of it what you put into it and I'm willing to do that. I just plan to spend several months here reading and learning so that I am prepared. Like someone once said nobody plans to fail they just fail to plan.


----------



## Etrizzino (Apr 13, 2019)

I just put down Zeon a few months back and I am loving the Swardman. It is not the cheapest but I purchased just the standard system with the 7 blade reel cartridge; figured I could add more cartridges as I could take advantage of them.

So far the striping, ability to adjust HOC, mowing around the edges of the bed, and the reel to bedknife adjustments have been great. I try to look at it as a significant purchase that I will hopefully get many years of service out of. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

It depends on the Zoysia. I would think the wider thinner blade varieties can be done well with rotory.

But some of the thicker needle like ones cant get cut cleanly. I have Zorro Zoysia and even with a freshly sharpened blade I can see blade damage.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zoysia is just a tougher blade to cut. Thin or wide blade. I see zennith and zeon cut with mow n Blo crews so I don't agree u have to be that knowledgeable about grass. I just would not turn a crew on a exmark w/dolley loose on it

Probably going to want a 25" +

I'd read thru some of the equipment threads


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Pretty sure greens mowers are out with zoysia unless perfectly level. Max HeIght of cut with the high HOC kit on toro is 1", My recent research indicated the reel can "float" on lighter weight units.

.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks Mike, since in my case this is new construction I'm going to try to invest the time and coin up front to get the land as level as possible. Lot is about 15K sq '. House with patio is 4600 sq ft and driveway is a courtyard driveway. If I had to guess I'll end up with roughly 7500 sq ft of lawn to cut. I'm guessing we will need about 18 to 20 pallets of sod. Regardless, there will be areas that will have to be top dressed over time. Above and beyond that I'll have obstacles such as trees and beds to cut around.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ThomasPI I keep and cut El Toro with a TruCut 27" and/or a JD220b (haven't decided yet if I'm keeping it) at .625 with no issues. The weight is important as this is a very stiff bladed grass and even these mowers float a little bit.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for the input, I've got time so doing my research now.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

I currently have Zorro Zoysia. I would recommend a reel mower if you plan on cutting less than 1.25 inches. I started with a Honda rotary mower and was able to maintain it at 1.25 inches. I tried going lower with the rotary and it did not look good. Grass was too tough and this was with new blades. So I went with a Swardman reel mower. Best purchase for my grass. I now am at 0.5 inches and lawn looks better.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks much for the advice the plan is to keep it at under an inch for sure.


----------

